# My mouse max



## Raindropmousery (Jan 10, 2010)

This is max is he classed as a broken marked? i no they are suppost to be white with a few patches of colour and colour on one side of there whisker bed and he has a bit more colour on him than that but is he ok to show or is he too coloured to be a broken marked?










thanks

raindropmousery


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I would advise you not to show that mouse, he will not place at a show. A broken should have spots, not huge patches, have a look at the standards on the NMC website at http://www.thenationalmouseclub.co.uk


----------



## Raindropmousery (Jan 10, 2010)

yea thats what i was thinking i thought he was too big patched never mind his still only a baby and for sale so hopfully he will get sold.


----------

